# Honda vs Toro Mower



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

Im currently deciding to buy one of these mowers (in Australia):

- Honda 21" (530mm) Push Mower with Clip Director Mulching https://www.bunnings.com.au/honda-21-530mm-push-mower-with-clip-director-mulching_p3381226 - $654 AU

- Honda 21" (530mm) Self Propelling Mower with Clip Director Mulching https://www.bunnings.com.au/honda-21-530mm-self-propelling-mower-with-clip-director-mulching_p3381227 - $754 AU

or

- Toro 22" Personal Pace® Recycler® Lawn Mower https://www.bunnings.com.au/toro-22-personal-pace-recycler-lawn-mower_p0074187 - $649 AU

~ $650 AU is my price range but willing to pay a bit extra if needed.

Im picking between these because i want a high cut and be able to have good mulching capability (from my understanding hondas and toros are the best mulchers)

I dont "need" Self Propelling as long as its not too heavy (the first honda doesn't seem that heavy at 33.8kg), not really sure if its recommended to go the Self Propelling version.

I have a decent size yard (500m²) which is cutting buffalo (St aug)

Anyone suggest which one is the best to go for?

Toro seems a bit cheaper but im guessing the honda is better quality / more reliable.

I heard though that these 160cc hondas are a bit underpowered ? Is that correct?

Also is it more expensive for parts for either ? I guess both would be expensive for parts because I would need to source the parts from overseas?

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

I have the Honda Commercial HRU 216 which has the cast iron bore and aluminum deck. Those that you have listed are all pressed steel, not sure if that would be an issue for you. I would check out Bushranger and see what they have on offer

https://bushrangerpe.com.au/browse-products/rotary-mower/48al7m-alloy-base-mower

https://bushrangerpe.com.au/browse-products/rotary-mower/46th6m-mower


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

I have a Honda 536 with a rear roller that is fantastic at leaving lines. I did have the equivalent wheeled hydrostatic model for a while before, but couldn't stand the wheel marks that it left. Self propelled is well worth getting. The 160 engine is no trouble at all.


----------



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

tomartom said:


> I have the Honda Commercial HRU 216 which has the cast iron bore and aluminum deck. Those that you have listed are all pressed steel, not sure if that would be an issue for you. I would check out Bushranger and see what they have on offer
> 
> https://bushrangerpe.com.au/browse-products/rotary-mower/48al7m-alloy-base-mower
> 
> https://bushrangerpe.com.au/browse-products/rotary-mower/46th6m-mower


Why would pressed steel be an issue? Are you saying in terms of weight ?


----------



## tomartom (Dec 9, 2018)

I would say the cast deck is heavier, from memory mine is 38kg. Honda guarantee their alloy deck for a lengthy period of time or at least they used to. They dont rust of course and as you know Honda engines keep on going. I guess it is a personal preference. Lawn contractors prefer them also


----------



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

According to the specs here: https://powerequipment.honda.com.au/Domestic/HRR216VKU#product-details-list (which i think is the same model) 
its 34.3kg which doesnt sound that bad

In any case, if i go for the self propelled one, does weight matter that much ? I guess it matters when you want to reverse and manoeuvre around corners ?

Any thoughts on the Toro 22" Personal Pace® Recycler anyone?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have a recycler for my 600m2 yard. I think it is great. I had it for ~10years. I would look into their new stowaway design. Saving space in the garage is always a plus.

https://www.bunnings.com.au/toro-22-56cm-smartstow-personal-pace-high-wheel-mower_p0077836


----------



## BigNev (Jul 7, 2018)

I was in the same dilemma about 8 months ago. Went to my local mower shop who sells Honda, Huskvania & Toro. Tried out all 3 and found the Toro personal pace so easy to use compared to the rest and Toro was the cheapest out of all 3. That's what i bought was a Toro 22" recycler. Love it still and has not missed a beat. Even mowing my sister in-law's place today which was over grown it powered thru it. Hope this helps with your purchase mate.


----------



## silvercymbal (Sep 17, 2018)

Jooj said:


> Im currently deciding to buy one of these mowers (in Australia):
> 
> - Honda 21" (530mm) Push Mower with Clip Director Mulching https://www.bunnings.com.au/honda-21-530mm-push-mower-with-clip-director-mulching_p3381226 - $654 AU
> 
> ...


I have found the Hondas to be built like tanks. Lots of guys here use them commercially for small landscape companies and they do very well which speaks a lot for how much they last. The Toro commercial models are comparable but the home line isn't up to the same quality level. The Honda engines are some of the most reliable out there combined with the good build quality and excellent quality of cut would make the Honda my choice.


----------



## Jooj (Dec 10, 2018)

silvercymbal said:


> I have found the Hondas to be built like tanks.


I think this might be a big factor for me.

I have a toro sprinkler controller and its given me nothing but grief a number of times only in the space of a year. 
Not sure on how reliable their lawn mowers are but so far im not having much luck with the toro brand

Thanks for all the feedback so far - its all good stuff


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

This is one of the oldest debates in modern lawn care. You'll find plenty of people on both sides of the fence. IMO, you'll be happy with either.

Personally, I have a Honda, so I'm sure I'm biased. However, I've tried the personal pace a few times and just don't like it that much. I also have some neighbors and family members who have Toros, and they seem to have engine problems every year.

So, with that said, I recommend Honda, but I really don't think you'll hate either one.


----------



## high leverage (Jun 11, 2017)

I have a Toro 22298, Toro 22210, Honda HRC216 HXA, and Honda HRX217 HYA. While most of my fleet are commercial grade units except for the HRX217 HYA. There's a reason why we don't have any homeowner grade Toros in our fleet. They're trash. I consider them throw away mowers.

You'll find many commercial operation running the Honda HRX mowers. You won't find anyone running Toro homeowner junk. They are poorly built. I would suggest sticking with a Honda but consider upgrading from the HRR style to the HRX. In a homeowner setting these mowers should last a decade or more.


----------



## ericgautier (Apr 22, 2017)

Hmmm...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=erODpFpjeo0


----------



## jabopy (Nov 24, 2018)

that looks nice Eric! I Like the three speed transmission. Jap engine for reliability!!


----------



## MarkAguglia (Jul 13, 2017)

ericgautier said:


> Hmmm...


Whoa.. i'm burning up..


----------

